# My new favorite hobby.



## IronMaskDuval (Jan 12, 2016)

I can't believe that I finally found a cheap hobby, and it's actually cheap! Ever since I started shooting with an mft system, I started to use legacy lenses, primarily Minolta MD lenses. I loved the form factor of the mft, but I hated the god awful 4:3 aspect ratio. I took a break from photography for a bit so that I could recollect myself and try to cure myself of GAS. Since I've been back, I decided to dive straight into mirrorless once again, and I bought a Sony A7.

To be honest, I'm glad that I got the dslr kick and GAS out of the way, because I think the A7 will be my permanent camera for years to come. I shoot primarily portraits and candids, so I loved the full frame form factor and the awesomeness of subject background separation that it gives. Moreover, I love the quasi retro look of the A7, but mostly, I love the fact that I can shoot and make full use of legacy lenses and that's where the cheap hobby comes in.

My wife loves to go to every antique and thrift store in town. I absolutely hate it and am dreadful of the thought of the weekend coming up, because it meant that I would have to go. Well, these days, going is a joy, because I always find wonderful manual lenses that so many people pass by because they do not know any better, or their cameras are no better off with them.

The Sony A7 however can pew them all, and because of that and cheap adapters on Amazon, I joyfully go thrift and antique shopping with my wife. Last week, I picked up a Pentax Super-Tak 1:2/55 for a whopping $35 otd. I was considering the purchase of the Sony 55 1.8, but the $1,000 difference or so just didn't make sense, especially since the perceived gains from the Sonnar are, I believe, marginal. I spent $15 on a Nikkor 50 f/2 and so on and so on. Some time ago when I bought my Bogen tripod, the couple that sold it to me were photographers, and they made me take two boxes of old photography equipment with me for free. In it, I found a Minolta Rokkor MD 85 1.7, worth about $350.

You just can't beat the deals and the quality lenses that you can find from the old and often times forgotten past. I would even argue that some, if not many, of the lenses produce better photographs than today's optics.


----------



## f/otographer (Jan 12, 2016)

Congratz on the a7 purchase. It is definitely a perfect tool for the adapting of old lenses. And its true that this old glass is still fully capable of producing world class imagery. A good or great photograph is far more dependent on the photographer and their skill level then equipment used to make it.

One thing I would recommend, and it can sometimes be hard for some people to do. But whenever you buy a new lens put it on your camera and _leave it_ there.  Shoot with nothing but that lens for at least a few weeks. This will let you get past that 'new' stage and actually learn a the lens's personality and the way it handles light. I have seen to many people agonize endlessly over which lens to get. They read reviews, ask questions on forums, spend hours trying to find pics from that lens...and then when they finally purchase the lens they shoot with it a couple of times and then they are off on the next 'search'. Learning a lens takes time and effort and when you invest theses things you can get some wonderful images back. 

Feel free to take a look at my a7 folder on flickr. All the images there are shot with old adapted lenses and each photo has the lens info listed. Good luck on your reinvigorated hobby and keep shooting.


α7


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Jan 12, 2016)

f/otographer said:


> Congratz on the a7 purchase. It is definitely a perfect tool for the adapting of old lenses. And its true that this old glass is still fully capable of producing world class imagery. A good or great photograph is far more dependent on the photographer and their skill level then equipment used to make it.
> 
> One thing I would recommend, and it can sometimes be hard for some people to do. But whenever you buy a new lens put it on your camera and _leave it_ there.  Shoot with nothing but that lens for at least a few weeks. This will let you get past that 'new' stage and actually learn a the lens's personality and the way it handles light. I have seen to many people agonize endlessly over which lens to get. They read reviews, ask questions on forums, spend hours trying to find pics from that lens...and then when they finally purchase the lens they shoot with it a couple of times and then they are off on the next 'search'. Learning a lens takes time and effort and when you invest theses things you can get some wonderful images back.
> 
> ...



An absolutely stunning portfolio with the a7 there, f/otographer. I agree with you. When I find a new lens that I like, I shoot with it and bring nothing else with me. I fell in love with my Rokkor 50 1.7 that way, as well as my Nikkor 60mm 2.8. Now, I'm on the hunt for an 85 or longer since I sold my Minolta 85. DOH!


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 14, 2016)

IronMaskDuval said:


> An absolutely stunning portfolio with the a7 there, f/otographer. I agree with you. When I find a new lens that I like, I shoot with it and bring nothing else with me. I fell in love with my Rokkor 50 1.7 that way, as well as my Nikkor 60mm 2.8. Now, I'm on the hunt for an 85 or longer since I sold my Minolta 85. DOH!



A nice longer lens is the abundant 135s that can be had inexpensively.  I have had & used four of them on my m4/3 cameras & by far the least expensive one was the sharpest.  Ready for it - -   -    Sears 135/2.8 in PK mount.  Still have that one.  

After buying the first m4/3 camera, the Pany G1, I shot adapted lenses exclusively until buying the Oly E-M5 when I started buying native lenses.  

Have a look here:
Sears 135mm | eBay


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Jan 14, 2016)

Ron Evers said:


> IronMaskDuval said:
> 
> 
> > An absolutely stunning portfolio with the a7 there, f/otographer. I agree with you. When I find a new lens that I like, I shoot with it and bring nothing else with me. I fell in love with my Rokkor 50 1.7 that way, as well as my Nikkor 60mm 2.8. Now, I'm on the hunt for an 85 or longer since I sold my Minolta 85. DOH!
> ...



I just bought a pentax tak 135 3.5 preset. I haven't had the chance to take it for a spin yet, though.


----------



## Solarflare (Jan 14, 2016)

I just would like to point out that this kind of fun (cheap "old" glas) could be had since ages with for example a D700 and old Nikon AI lenses.

Also AFAIK the perfect Sony for adapting lenses is the A7s line, not the A7 line.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 14, 2016)

Solarflare said:


> I just would like to point out that this kind of fun (cheap "old" glas) could be had since ages with for example a D700 and old Nikon AI lenses.
> 
> Also AFAIK the perfect Sony for adapting lenses is the A7s line, not the A7 line.



Well, that is rather limiting, M4/3 can adapt most any old lens.  Some of my faves being old Soviet glass.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Jan 15, 2016)

A7 can adapt any lens as well. It's not limited to the s. Other dslrs can adapt but without focus peaking and focus magnification. The a cameras and mfts make it easy.


----------



## Solarflare (Feb 8, 2016)

Ron Evers said:


> M4/3 can adapt most any old lens.


 Not at their correct focal length equivalent.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 8, 2016)

Solarflare said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > M4/3 can adapt most any old lens.
> ...



The focal length is not altered, only the field of view is reduced.


----------

